# #2. Purple-heart And Brass



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

So, this was my 2nd attempt at a laminated slingshot.

Did this a few weeks ago and i have done a few more since then, but i don´t got the time right now to post more.

I will do so when i come back next week









Basically the same as with the Olivehammer.
I wanted a slinshot not with a bit of purple-heart as decoration, but a solid one.
Since the Amaranth board was a bit thinner than the olive one and i wanted a thick handle i had an idea.
I glued a leftover piece of the 5mm brass to the back and shaped it as a palmswell. Sanded it down to 1k like the wood and polished it afterwards until i could see myself









This was my 2nd try and also my first with amaranth...i did not imagine that the wood was THAT solid and dense...also very long fibers...and because i as too lazy to visit a friend and use a bandsaw i tried it with a jigsaw...well...too much vibration...unfortunately one of the arms cracked. I mixed sawdust and epoxy and sealed it, but you can still see the darker spot if you look closely.
Nevertheless i´m pretty happy with the result.

Wanted to band it up but i only had brown, ivory and black colored pouches...like i said...obsessed with details...but wel, i finally found a piece of leather that i think fits the color of that purple heart pretty well.

Finish is a mixture of oil and wax. I like to let the wood "breathe" and that silky shine and feeling is enough for me. If it had a glasslike finish i would keep cleaning and cleaning it









Hope you like it too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that's a real beauty you have got talent!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoops!

. . . Did I slide off into _"Future Land" _?

Am I supposed to show my work alongside this?

Something has gone crazy in slingshot land.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!! 
i love the look of the purple heart with the brass !!
outstanding work mate !!
great job


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

SSOTM !!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work once again


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i think you may just have got the nack now







just getting better


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I came back for another look....


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> SSOTM !!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I came back for another look....


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

the brass palmswell had me mesmerized.... WOW!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful tmes two


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Grrrreeaaat!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, all the above


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with sofreto...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Which planet do you come from?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Which planet do you come from?


............. quote of the month .............


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! Amazing work there.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Which planet do you come from?


............. quote of the month .............
[/quote]
for sure!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Leaves me totally breathless, Galactic Quality Workmanship! And I know exactly what you mean about working with purpleheart is ummm "challenging" to say the least!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa!! lovin' that! the little brass swell was an inspiration. and that's only your second laminate??!!??


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_"Star Trek Shot"..._


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Love It








You've inspired me. 2nd attempt? thats just epic.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Words escape me!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

vorsprung durch technik


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good... love how you accessorized with the purple pouch!​


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

What a stunner, wow. I have never worked with brass, could you give some forming and shaping tips.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, ain't nothing wrong with that Bud! That one classy fork! Flatband


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That is very nice. I love purple-heart. Paring it with brass was genius.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

....echt Hammermäßig







. Greetings to you


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dude. WOW!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Also amazing, but I think I'm in love with the olivewood version.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> [..] If it had a glasslike finish i would keep cleaning and cleaning it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prepare to do that with the brass parts







I have the same obsession. some sort of coating on the brass will protect it for a while but it will crack eventually. just don't use chemicals because they will color the wood. beautiful piece


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!

Bill


----------



## OleFart (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, some real craftsmanship there.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonderful Job!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hermosa obra mi amigo. fantastic!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*This is just a great piece of art. ¡¡Simplemente Bella!! Saludos







.*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Guys. Back from my short-trip and already stunned...
I had never expected such a feedback.

So thanks again for the warm welcome and all those kind words!

I have two aims with my slingshots:

a ) i want a fully functional slingshot
that means i want a solid frame that can deal with even the strongest bands for maximum power.
the ergonomic handle and the low fork keeping the stress for the wrist really to a minimum.
the wide fork centers tthe shot very easy, so weaker bands for target-shooting are also no problem

b ) i want it to be good looking
i think noble woods of all kind are a perfect way to give a slingshot a good look.
I like when you can wrap your hand around parts that are comming together from far away parts of the world and they form a good looking tool.
a lot of noble woods are not capable of handling strong band when they are to thin, the metal cores are a good compensation for that. It´s like a pocket-knife, the scales are mainly decoration, the core is metal to deal with the force of the rubber.
So there might be one or two curves too much or too strong that won´t make much sense performancewise, but i like a curved and smooth look and so i added them where i think the eye might like them.

A lot of the credit for the frame goes to Jörg Sprave. It is based on his evolution and experience, and he always had and answer when i had questions!

Also a big thanks for the PM´s that wanted to buy from me.
I have to say that i have far more fun buling then shooting, but i have very limited possibilitys. I live in an appartement, no cellar, no workshop...well, believe me or not, i don´t even have a vise








I only have a drill, a jigsaw and a dremel as powertools and a jigsaw is of no big use when it comes to dense woods like amaranth...so it is a lot of filework as you can imagine. The cnc powered machines i use at work are no help with the woodwork of course








I will check my options and update you, but i have no chance to do some kind of "mass-production". Maybe a frame for someone from time to time or so...we will see.

Thanks again


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I am at a loss for words.

It's the perfect balance of beauty and functionality I'm sure.


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, love the wood used for this fork. It looks like you've put a lot of craftsmanship into this piece, very well done


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks again Guys 

Feels like it was ages ago since i posted my first Slingshots here 

On top of that my Pics do look clumsy^^ I wish i could swap them with ne new ones lol.



MissLace said:


> Wow, love the wood used for this fork.


Amaranth looks good, but i do not really like to work with it. It is also quite importend what you get.

This was the first time i worked with Purple Heart and i was amazed about the color and shoked how dense and crisp it was.

Later i found a board again and made this SS http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21091-12-pure-purple/

The wood wasn´t only softer, the color was even better and came out faster.

So i advise you, if you have the chance to take a look at the board first, do it!


----------

